# MEDIO FÍSICO > Aguas Marinas y Litoral > Aguas Marinas >  107 ballenas piloto varadas en Nueva Zelanda

## Luján

Noticia de Antena 3:

http://www.antena3.com/noticias/cien...022100054.html




> *Aparecen más de cien ballenas piloto muertas en una playa de Nueva Zelanda*
> 
> 
> 
> La imagen impresiona. *107 ballenas piloto*, varadas  en una playa de Nueva Zelanda, y todas muertas. Ninguna logró  sobrevivir. Muchas de ellas habían muerto ya al llegar los equipos de  rescate. Otras fueron sacrificadas para impedir su sufrimiento.
>  Las ballenas fueron encontradas por excursionistas en una alejada playa de *Nueva Zelanda*.  Inmediatamente llamaron a las autoridades, y se desplazaron a la zona  varios técnicos de Medio Ambiente que certificaron la muerte de algunas y  la agonía de las otras.
>  Las ballenas quedaron varadas en la playa y la marea empezó a  retrodecer, dejándoles escasas posibilidades de supervivencia. Este tipo  de ballena mide entre 4 y 6 metros de largo y es una de las especies   más comunes en las aguas neozelandesas.

----------


## perdiguera

Es cada vez más común y son cada vez más en número las ballenas que se varan en las playas. ¿Puede tratarse, además de otros efectos, por problemas de exceso de ejemplares? ¿Tiene algo que ver con el terremoto de hoy? Los animales dicen que tienen un sexto sentido, no lo sé.

----------


## Luján

> Es cada vez más común y son cada vez más en número las ballenas que se varan en las playas. ¿Puede tratarse, además de otros efectos, por problemas de exceso de ejemplares? ¿Tiene algo que ver con el terremoto de hoy? Los animales dicen que tienen un sexto sentido, no lo sé.


Lo del terremoto sí que es posible.

Tal como estaba oyendo la noticia en la radio recordé a las ballenas.

Hay bastantes estudios que indican que los animales sienten los terremotos, debido a que antes de producirse se altera el campo electromagnético y lo notan. De hecho parece que también hay personas que pueden llegar a sentirlo (como en la película Phenomenon).

----------

